# Tabellen durchsichtig



## Aloa (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich möchte die obersten 2 Tabellenreihen in der Farbe #f4f4f4 und den rest durchsichtig.
Wenn ich aber transparent eingebe dann wird das blau oder schwarz.
Wie bekomme ich das hin. Kann mir jemand helfen. Hier der QT:


> <table width="603" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="3" align="left" bgcolor="#000000">
> <tbody>
> <tr bgcolor="#f4f4f4">
> <td colspan="6" align="left"><font size="-1" color="black"><b>Pictures</b></font></td>
> ...


----------



## Ultraflip (5. Dezember 2004)

ganz einfach ... lass bei den <table> Tag die Hintergrundfarbe raus ... und definiere sie nur im <td> Tag der beiden oberen Zeilen  ... bei den Anderen <td> Befehlen lässt Du das bgcolor-Attribut einfach weg ... die müssten dann ja durchsichtig bleiben ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Aloa (5. Dezember 2004)

wie würde dann der code aussehen.
kannste das für mich machen. ich versteh das da nicht so ganz


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Dezember 2004)

> <table width="603" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="3" align="left" bgcolor="#000000">


Das rote einfach aus dem tag löschen

Edit: Sorry hatte das rot vergessen


----------



## kurtparis (5. Dezember 2004)

Und tu dir einen Gefallen und benutze lieber Stylsheets als Dinge wie   font size="-1"
dann riskierst du nicht verschiedene Schriftgrössen in verschieden Browsern zu haben....


----------



## Aloa (5. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich das mach dann verschwindet der tabellenrand und nicht der inhalt


----------

